# Button Umrandung



## majestix (30. September 2009)

Hi!

Ich hab nen Problem mit meinen Buttons. Ein Button zb löscht aus einem Feld den Text und fügt dafür einen anderen Text in ein anderes Feld. Aber wenn man den Button klickt, dann sieht man keine Umrandung. Sprich man weiß nicht gerade welche Button aktiv ist. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit dies umzuändern?


----------



## Maik (30. September 2009)

Hi,

ich geh hier jetzt mal von solch einem "Button" aus:

```
<input type="button" value="klick mich">
```
Dann könnte die CSS-Formatierung (Browserunterstützung vorausgesetzt) etwa so lauten:

```
input[type=button] { 
        border:none; 
}
input[type=button]:active,
input[type=button]:focus { 
        border:1px solid red; 
}
```

mfg Maik


----------



## majestix (30. September 2009)

Top, das funktioniert schon mal. Wenn ich aber zb einfach in das Fenster klicke, dann verschwindet die Umrandung. Kann man die fix machen, so das sie dort bleibt, bis ich einen anderen Button klicke?

Außerdem ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass zwei Buttons nicht gefärbt werden sollen. Jeder Button hat auch einen Namen, also könnte ich ja im CSS auch nur die bestimmten Buttons definieren oder?


----------



## Maik (30. September 2009)

majestix hat gesagt.:


> Top, das funktioniert schon mal. Wenn ich aber zb einfach in das Fenster klicke, dann verschwindet die Umrandung. Kann man die fix machen, so das sie dort bleibt, bis ich einen anderen Button klicke?


Da müsstest du dir eine  Javascript-Funktion basteln, die die Button-Events überwacht und den Wechsel auslöst.



majestix hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem ist mir gerade aufgefallen, dass zwei Buttons nicht gefärbt werden sollen. Jeder Button hat auch einen Namen, also könnte ich ja im CSS auch nur die bestimmten Buttons definieren oder?


Mit dem Attribut-Selektor ist auch dieses möglich.

mfg Maik


----------

